# want to set up a 40 gallon planted tank



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

What should i use?

i was thinking of the Carib Sea Eco-Complete Plant Substrate because it is black. I was also thinking of just using plain old black gravel. that way i can still get all the way down when i vac the tank. the tank isnt going to have a lot of plants, just 3 or 4 swords and a few shorter plants for ground cover. what do you guys think? elongs need a lot of room to swim so i dont want the tank 2 crowded.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Inflade said:


> What should i use?
> 
> i was thinking of the Carib Sea Eco-Complete Plant Substrate because it is black. I was also thinking of just using plain old black gravel. that way i can still get all the way down when i vac the tank. the tank isnt going to have a lot of plants, just 3 or 4 swords and a few shorter plants for ground cover. what do you guys think? elongs need a lot of room to swim so i dont want the tank 2 crowded.


Sounds like a good idea to me. I'm setting up a 30g and I'm also thinkin about just using Black Gravel, I love the contrast of the green plants on the black gravel.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i dont like black gravel i had it and imo its harder to see the sh!t. thats just my opinion. and it may be hard to keep that few plants going in that size tank.


----------

